# Brandeis University DIspatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Dispatcher, Public Safety*
Brandeis University 
in Waltham, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 03/10/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Job Number: *R0005807

Under the Leadership of Brandeis University's newly appointed Chief of Public Safety; The Dispatch Operations Center is currently hiring Dispatchers, all shifts.
The role of Dispatcher is central to the success of any Police operation. The Dispatch Operations Center at Brandeis is a newly created unit looking for both seasoned dispatchers and those new to the field. The ideal candidate will have strong communication skills and a natural ability to work well in a team setting. In depth training will be provided.
The Dispatch Operations Center is the 24/7 communications and resource center for the Brandeis Public Safety Department for any services, incidents, or emergencies that occur on campus.
The successful candidate must successfully pass an intensive training program and the individual must be available to work various hours, including nights, weekends and holidays.
*SIGNING BONUS: *We are offering up to a $2,000 sign on bonus for new hires. The bonus will be paid out after 90 days of successful employment.
*Responsibilities*:

Handle all requests to Public Safety via walk-in, telephone, cell phone, emergency callbox, or radio broadcast system; processes requests by distributing or extracting pertinent information, routing the call to the proper person, or dispatching the proper resource.
Monitor all emergency alarms on campus, including panic alarms (computer and telephone), emergency callbox, door, fire, crisis alert, etc.
Utilize and monitor the College's surveillance camera system on a daily basis to assist in emergency situations, investigations, and daily activity reports.
Operate the door access system to control all campus exterior doors and remotely control building access when deemed necessary.
Utilize computer-aided dispatch and report writing systems to accurately document all situations, such as interactions with the public, personal information, criminal charges, officer activity, assisting agencies, and any other relative information.
Utilize Department of Criminal Justice Information Services (DCJIS), National Crime Information Center (NCIC), Mass Criminal Justice Information System (CJIS) web and other electronic data gathering tools to obtain information regarding suspects, offenders, victims, and witnesses.
Transmit to and receive information from University Police Officers and staff via radio broadcast system, telephone and cell phone, radio scanner, and internet/local area networks.
Aid shift supervisors to bring closure to all open calls and reports as directed.
Complete clerical assignments as needed in conjunction with Police personnel, as well as other dispatchers and clerical staff.
Prepares and submits electronic work orders (when applicable). Initiates and documents employee call-backs for maintenance emergencies, after normal business hours.
Dispenses keys to authorized persons following prescribed sign-out and retrieval procedures.

Brandeis University is committed to providing its students, faculty and staff with an environment conducive to learning and working and where all people are treated with respect and dignity. Toward that end, it is essential that Brandeis be free from discrimination and harassment on the basis of race, color, ancestry, religious creed, gender identity and expression, national or ethnic origin, sex, sexual orientation, pregnancy, age, genetic information, disability, military or veteran status or any other category protected by law (also known as membership in a "protected class").


----------

